# Case 1490 with couple of issues



## cornhusker17 (Apr 25, 2017)

I just purchased a Case 1490 MFWD. It's got a couple of issues that I would like to address.

For starters the brakes don't work on the right side. These are wet brakes that use the hydrualic fluid versus external drum brakes. What should I look at first? The cable appears to be working as expected. Are these a pain the fix considering the side axle needs to be removed to see the internals? Any insight would be appreciated.

The tractor is a bit gutless when under load. It idles and runs like a champ but should have more power for an 80 HP tractor. How can I tell if the turbo has ran its coarse? Just curious if that would accomodate for the weekness when climbing hills and such.

Finally the 3point won't lower. I assume this is operator error considering my previous tractor was a Ford 8N. Do pumps commonly go out on these tractors? I have adjusted / moved everything that I assume would adjust the 3pt up and down and it remains all the way up. I am open to all suggestions.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy cornhusker,

First thing you need to get is a service/repair manual. Check out internet sources. Ebay has I&T shop manuals for an IH 1490 (about $30), which is what I use for my Ford tractor. Actually you may also want an operator's manual to learn how to operate and maintain your tractor as well. 

I would check out the master cylinder on the right brake before going inside to fix the brakes. The manual should detail procedures to check out and repair the master cylinder. You will have to pull the right trumpet to work on the brake mechanism itself. I would use an engine hoist to handle the trumpet. 

Attached are parts diagrams of your brake system. You can access more parts diagrams for your tractor by going online to Messick's. Your tractor is 35 years old, so you may have some disintegration of the brake discs.

Can't help you on the turbo, perhaps the manual will cover it.

If the lift is stuck in the "up" position, you may have a stuck unloader valve, which can be accessed in the flow control valve. Again your manual will cover this.


----------



## cornhusker17 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I was able to find a manual which does cover some of these topics.

Basically there is a cap that I need to remove to see if I can adjust them accordingly. If that does not work then I will look at the master cylinder and the cylinder / push pin on the outside of the trumpet itself. Last resort is tearing apart the final drive and replacing eh discs.

However, I do have one other question for you that was not included in the manual. Underneath the tractor towards the middle rear are two pans. One is for the transmission and contains the suction filter and such. The other pan has what looks to be an intended hole towards the center with a metal pin sticking out of it. Is this an access panel of some sort. Or maybe an overflow for something? The manual does not cover when lies behind this pan.

Thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Is that pin sticking out a cotter pin? If so, this is a drain hole. The cotter pin is intended to keep the drain hole open. My guess is that this is a cover to protect whatever is underneath. Post back if I'm on the wrong track here.


----------



## cornhusker17 (Apr 25, 2017)

It does appear to be a cotter pin of some sort. Its sounds like nothing to worry about. I was more curious than anything.

Thanks,


----------



## cornhusker17 (Apr 25, 2017)

So, I'm back to my question of why this tractor is lacking power when under a load. Road gear is where I see if the most. It barely has enouhg power to get up to speed much less attempt to tackle the slightest of hills. Please note this is without me even pulling anything! Any suggestions on where to start would be appreciated.
Thanks,


----------

